# Norco Ride Aligned am Beispiel Optic C2 2021



## Mudge (1. Juni 2021)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,

ich habe mir ein Optic C2 2021 angeschafft. Da ich neu im Fox-Federbereich bin und bisher treuer Rock Shox-Fahrer war, tue ich mir bei der Einstellung ein wenig schwer.

Ich bin 1,89m und wiege fahrbereit 95 Kilo. Mein Fahrniveau ist Expert gemäß Ride Aligned-Definition.

Der Dämpfer und die Gabel fühlen sich prinzipiell gut an (habe auch bei der Fox-Gabel bereits die Negativkammer von überschüssigem Fett befreit), aber irgendwie komme ich mit dem Ride-Aligend Setup nicht klar, da deutlich zu viel SAG bei der Gabel und zu wenig beim Dämpfer. Hat hier jemand Erfahrung und kann was zu den Norco-Einstellungstipps sagen?


2021 Fox 36 FLOAT Performance Elite GRIP2, 140mm

Meine Einstellungen:

2 Volumenspacer
110 PSI
HSR/LSR 2/3 von schnell (+)
HSC/LSC 7/10 von hart

So komme ich auf 20 % Sag (2,8 cm)

2021 Fox DPX2 FLOAT Performance Elite, 125mm, 190x45mm

Meine Einstellungen:

0,6 Volumenspacer
260 PSI
Compression 11 out
Rebound 8 out

So komme ich auf 30 % Sag (13 cm).



Hier die Ride-Alinged Einstellungen:

Fork Setup​2021 Fox 36 FLOAT Performance Elite GRIP2, 140mm
Stock air volume is 4T
Air Pressure
96 psi
Air Volume
4 T
HSR
4 out
LSR
5 out
LSC
11 out
HSC
5 out
Shock Setup​2021 Fox DPX2 FLOAT Performance Elite, 125mm, 190x45mm
Stock air volume is 0.6VS
Air Pressure
278 psi
Air Volume
0.6 VS
Rebound
8 out
Compression
11 out


----------



## tubevince (1. Juni 2021)

Hi,

den 2021er C2 Shimano habe ich auch. 

Da ich nicht so der Federungsspezialisten bin, bin ich dem Tipp von Norco befolgt, und habe in 5 Pfund-Schritten mein Gewicht auf der Ride Aligned Webseite angepasst. Bei mir fühlte sich alles zu straff an.
Ich wiege 84 Kg, habe dann mein Gewicht mit 82 Kg angegeben, und es hat für mich gepasst.

Du müsstest es natürlich andersherum machen.

Es sind so viele Faktoren, und es hängt natürlich alles irgendwie zusammen.

Ist nicht wirklich ein Tipp vom Profi, aber für mich war das zielführend.

Tokenmäßig habe ich noch nichts unternommen.

Ich hoffe es hilft dir weiter.


Grüße, Vince.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudge (2. Juni 2021)

Besten Dank für deine Info - mich wundert es halt, dass ich mit den Ride Aligned-Einstellungen bei 25 % im Sag hänge und die Fox-Gabeln ja eigentlich nicht so ausgelegt sind. Und 110 psi sind halt deutlich was anderes als die 96 psi, die Ride Aligned vorgibt (selbst bei Profi sind lediglich 99 psi vorgegeben).


----------



## tawasbij (9. August 2021)

Sorry off topic, wo habt ihr eure Bikes gekauft?? Suche ein Optic C2 in L...

Danke euch!!


----------



## RolliRolltRund (10. August 2021)

Habe den vorherigen Post von mir hier gelöscht, da hatte ich mich auf der Homepage verklickt und habe die falschen Daten bekommen.
Norco gibt mir beim DPX2 Dämpfer 250-255psi bei 83kg und 1,84m vor. Auf meinen Hometrails fahre ich rund 255Psi, das passt gut, ist dann relativ straff bei langsamer Fahrt und macht schön auf, wenn es schnell wird. Bei Sprüngen mit härteren Landungen brauche ich den Luftdruck, da nutze ich den vollen Federweg, ohne hart durchzuschlagen.
Habe ein bisschen rumprobiert, auf moderateren Trails, oder wenn ich die Trails nicht kenne und nicht gar so Gas gebe, fühlt sich weniger Luftdruck deutlich besser an. Bin da gerade bei 235psi und noch am rumprobieren. Mit 255psi würde ich hier nie den Federweg ausnutzen, bzw. verliere deutlich an Traktion bei langsamer fahrt.
Reboundtechnisch gibt mir Norco 9 clicks offen an. Das ist mir zu viel, fahre ihn gerade mit 6 clicks offen bei 255psi, das ist insgesamt viel ruhiger.
Bei der Gabel bin ich etwas weg, von der Empfehlung von Norco und Fox.
Norco hat mir bei der FOX36 140mm 4 Token und 83 Psi vorgegeben. Das hat garnicht funktioniert, der Rebound war mir hier auch viel zu langsam. War dann recht schnell bei 3  statt 4 Token und rund 105 psi. Im Augenblick fahre ich sie mit 150mm, 1 Token und 98psi. Mit 2 Token bei 150mm habe ich zu wenig Federweg genutzt. Mit einem Token und mehr Luftdruck nutzt sie den Federweg besser, ist aber beim Anbremsen besser abgestützt und fühlt sich so für mich sehr gut an. Den Rebound fahre ich hier auch schneller als vorgeschlagen.


----------



## kenidie (20. August 2021)

RolliRolltRund schrieb:


> Habe den vorherigen Post von mir hier gelöscht, da hatte ich mich auf der Homepage verklickt und habe die falschen Daten bekommen.
> Norco gibt mir beim DPX2 Dämpfer 250-255psi bei 83kg und 1,84m vor. Auf meinen Hometrails fahre ich rund 255Psi, das passt gut, ist dann relativ straff bei langsamer Fahrt und macht schön auf, wenn es schnell wird. Bei Sprüngen mit härteren Landungen brauche ich den Luftdruck, da nutze ich den vollen Federweg, ohne hart durchzuschlagen.
> Habe ein bisschen rumprobiert, auf moderateren Trails, oder wenn ich die Trails nicht kenne und nicht gar so Gas gebe, fühlt sich weniger Luftdruck deutlich besser an. Bin da gerade bei 235psi und noch am rumprobieren. Mit 255psi würde ich hier nie den Federweg ausnutzen, bzw. verliere deutlich an Traktion bei langsamer fahrt.
> Reboundtechnisch gibt mir Norco 9 clicks offen an. Das ist mir zu viel, fahre ihn gerade mit 6 clicks offen bei 255psi, das ist insgesamt viel ruhiger.
> ...


Interessantes Feedback. Hab mit meinem C2 ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht und bin auf Annäherung zu deinem Setup. Noch hab ich 2 Token in der Gabel bei 150, nächster Schritt ist einer mit mehr Luft. 
Wieviel Sag gibt das bei dir?


----------



## RolliRolltRund (20. August 2021)

Puh, Sag muss ich messen, aber stell da 3 gleich schwere Fahrer drauf und du hast immer einen anderen Wert, je nachdem, wie die Leute ihr Gewicht verteilen. Würde sagen, ich bin etwas über dem vorgeschlagenen Sag, also etwas mehr Sag, etwas straffer im mittleren Bereich und etwas weicher hinten raus, bei schnellerem Rebound. Läuft für mich top.
Bei meinem anderen Radl mit 160er Gabel sollte auch ein Volumenspacer drinnen sein, mache es hier genauso und fahre sie ohne Spacer.
Glaube, die Spacer werden eher bei schwereren Fahrern, oder Leuten, die es richtig krachen lassen interessant. Die Gabel muss ja für Normalsterbliche bis zum Pro taugen...


----------



## dek (31. August 2021)

Das von Norco empfohlene Setup ist auf die Geo des Bikes ausgelegt.
Das Bike hat recht kurze Kettenstreben und ein im Verhältnis langes Frontend. Um dies auszugleichen werden etwas weniger Druck in der Gabel empfohlen. Dadurch stimmt die Balance wieder.
Deutlicher wird es wenn man im Setup Tool mal die Position zu center rearward ändert.






						Your Settings - Bike Setup Guide | Norco
					






					www.norco.com
				





Meine Erfahrung beim C3 war das ich mit der serienmäßigen Pike RC dann aber doch eher bei den RS Werten gelandet bin, also bei meinen 80kg dann statt der von Norco angegebenen 87 PSi doch eher bei 92-95 PSI wie im Trailhead oder auf der Gabel zu lesen ist.

Nach der Umrüstung von der Serienmäßigen  B3 auf die aktuelle Debon Air C1 und die RC2 Kartusche passen aber die Norco Werte ( 87 PSI ) wieder zu den RS ( 88 PSI ).


----------



## DHRc (28. September 2021)

Jemand ein Sight Rahmen in L zu verkaufen?


----------



## SkeenRider (21. November 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

Mal eine Frage: 6 clicks Out bedeutet? 6 Klicks auf von?


----------



## RolliRolltRund (21. November 2021)

Bedeutet von ganz geschlossen, also maximal langsam an der Zugstufe (rot), bzw. maximal hart an der Druckstufe (blau). Bis zum Anschlag drehen, also ganz schließen, dann wieder leicht zurück bis der erste Klick einrastet. Von da an dann 6 Klicks öffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolliRolltRund (21. November 2021)

Mein DPX2 Dämpfer hatte *2 Negativvolumenspacer* drinnen. 
Kann mir da mal jemand Rückmeldung geben? Ist das bei euch auch so? 
Habe jetzt einen rausgenommen. Man muss leider die Bolzen auspressen um an die Dinger ranzukommen, aber 2 Negativvolumenspacer kamen mir sehr viel vor...


----------



## Ruhrblick (5. Januar 2022)

Fährt hier zufällig jemand ein 2021 Optic in Rahmengrösse M mit einer langhubigen Sattelstütze? Mindestens 170 mm Hub oder mehr, je nachdem was möglich ist.

Sorry für OT.


----------

